# Add optical output to a CD changer?



## Sarthos (Oct 29, 2010)

Okay, a while ago I read an article about adding digital outputs to a headunit on this site (link below)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...articles/4043-how-add-digital-outs-hu-$6.html

Now, I'm running an Eclipse in-dash CD changer, with an Eclipse flip-out headunit, and an Eclipse 39011 DSP. I just got this stuff, and was excited to hear the processor has 24 bit DAC...not so happy when I found out that the signal from the changer to the processor was analog. So this means my changer uses its 1-bit DAC, sends the signal to the DSP, which then converts it to digital for processing, EQ, time alignment, then goes through the 24 bit DAC. If possible, I'd rather skip the extra stages of the changer's DAC and the processor's ADC, and just run digital signal directly to the optical inputs on the processor, so I suffer less signal degradation. 

Does anybody think it's really possible for me to run digital signal from the player to the processor? I think it might be, but my only concern is whether doing this would cause any problems with things like controlling the changer through my HU still. Is there a good way to test whether that can be done before I go through all the work of adding the digital output?

Anyway, any input on this would be much appreciated!


----------



## Sarthos (Oct 29, 2010)

Well that's not exactly what I'm trying to do

I'm running a flip-out head unit, but also an external DSP. The DSP has 2 optical inputs and 1 digital RCA input.
I'm thinking if I can add the digital output to the changer, I can have the headunit set on the changer setting so it will run the changer, but have the DSP set on the digital input, the changer will play normally but the signal will be digitally transmitted to the DSP, rather than going through multiple digital/analog conversions. If that makes any sense?


----------



## Sarthos (Oct 29, 2010)

I added a 12 disc trunk changer to the system. Does anyone think if I sent it off to them they could add a digital output to the changer so I could see if it makes any difference? I'd assume the trunk changer would be easier to modify, it's bigger so there might be more room inside.


----------

